# I can provide a safe, secure chat room.



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

I posted about this in an old thread that nobody might read, so I figured I'd post here. (Mods delete the old post in announcements if you feel necessary)

I can provide us with a chat room that is safe and secure. We can make the room members-only very easily, or we can just password protect the room. The chat involves video, voice, and text. You DO NOT NEED A WEBCAM if you wish to join this room, or we can set it up so only those with webcams can enter.

The only major thing needed is BANDWIDTH. I'll be more than happy to pay for the server license so we can get the room set up.

The only thing you would have to do to access the room is download a program called Camfrog - it's small, spyware and adware free. It's free to use, but you only get to see one webcam at a time. You can pay to obtain a pro client license which allows you to view 100 webcams at once.

The server software is free as well, but it's restricted in that it won't let you set a room password and you can only have 10 people in the room at any given time. The pro server license allows (for our purposes) practically unlimited users.

This program is available for Windows and OSX, so Mac users are not left out!

I'll even donate a few extra hundred for the initial bandwidth stuff, if need be. I've got the $$$ to spare, and I'll pay for the server license

What say ye, oh passionate marijuana lovers?

Site Admins and Mods - if you wish to contact me concerning this, I'm on AIM: KaliKitsune420


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 19, 2008)

*Excellent :aok:*


----------



## Alistair (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, that sounds like a fun thing to do.  However, we're not supposed to show our faces, thus revealing to some extent our true identities (I've always wondered if Hick really looks like his avatar and if he really wears a shower cap).  Just the same, it sounds like fun.  We could do online smoke sessions together, and show off our stuff, etc.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Well, that sounds like a fun thing to do.  However, we're not supposed to show our faces, thus revealing to some extent our true identities (I've always wondered if Hick really looks like his avatar and if he really wears a shower cap).  Just the same, it sounds like fun.  We could do online smoke sessions together, and show off our stuff, etc.



Don't have to show your face - you could just grab something like Splitcam and use a static image as your video stream  Also, like I said, you don't need the webcam to chat.  You can do voice or text chat in the room (ahh, the sounds of bongrips on the mic, how I miss thee)

As it is, I'm not concerned about people seeing my face. I'm sure the government's already sick of seeing it, as I'm constantly in their face on almost a monthly basis.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds like a perfect plan destined to be bad for any Americans. That's just my opinion, probably bad all around...But it'd be hella cool if we COULD do that w/o possible legal ramifications. Remember...even w/a mmj license you're still violating Federal law. Sorry...not trying to **** on your party, friend, I just live and die by the old addage" Tis better to err on the side of caution" and what not. By putting our faces online, we're doing 1/2 of the DEA's job for them. No offence.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 19, 2008)

7greeneyes, I notice your Van Gogh painting avatar.  I was just looking at some of his paintings last night while doing a Google image search.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Sounds like a perfect plan destined to be bad for any Americans. That's just my opinion, probably bad all around...But it'd be hella cool if we COULD do that w/o possible legal ramifications. Remember...even w/a mmj license you're still violating Federal law. Sorry...not trying to **** on your party, friend, I just live and die by the old addage" Tis better to err on the side of caution" and what not. By putting our faces online, we're doing 1/2 of the DEA's job for them. No offence.



How does anyone see our face if we have exclusive control over who enters and who does not? With Camfrog, all we do is simply BAN THE ENTIRE INTERNET by IP address. That stops random people from accessing it. Then we get the Camfrog names of our members and add them into the allow section of the banlist, from there on the room only gets people in that we specify. 

Trust me, I have planned this entire thing inside and out. Nobody would get in unless we allowed them, period. It's just that simple.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Well, that sounds like a fun thing to do. However, we're not supposed to show our faces, thus revealing to some extent our true identities (I've always wondered if Hick really looks like his avatar and if he really wears a shower cap). Just the same, it sounds like fun. We could do online smoke sessions together, and show off our stuff, etc.


 


Yes HICK dos where a shower cap ...to cover up the grey


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 19, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Well, that sounds like a fun thing to do. However, we're not supposed to show our faces, thus revealing to some extent our true identities (I've always wondered if Hick really looks like his avatar and if he really wears a shower cap). Just the same, it sounds like fun. We could do online smoke sessions together, and show off our stuff, etc.


lolol....me too


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 19, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> How does anyone see our face if we have exclusive control over who enters and who does not? With Camfrog, all we do is simply BAN THE ENTIRE INTERNET by IP address. That stops random people from accessing it. Then we get the Camfrog names of our members and add them into the allow section of the banlist, from there on the room only gets people in that we specify.
> 
> Trust me, I have planned this entire thing inside and out. Nobody would get in unless we allowed them, period. It's just that simple.



In America it is called The Patriot Act and in other countries it is enforced by America. They can see what we write in this place and I am sure that they do. They can join with anonymous names and go through the forum. They can see whatever they can. They can go through our emails and they can listen to our phone calls no matter who you are. All of these methods are legal for them to do, except the law prohibits a lot of invasion of privacy, they still do it out of paranoia. Since this forum invites new users, which is the greatest appeal, you would never know who is who that is coming along. You cannot expect every IP address to belong to the actual person. It is definitely a bad idea to do voice and video but a chat room might work if you can change this kind of format with the threads and posts to a thread and live chat. The subject is just not one to get or need to be extremely personal about.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 19, 2008)

Also it kind of contradicts the purpose of webcam if you cannot see each other. 

Everyone forgets about the stupid Patriot Act. They can look through credit card transactions and banks. They can see anything that streams through an online system or anything with their numbers on it. They could even track a bill if they want to. Every currency has a code on it and they can track that currency upon leaving the place it is made to every sale. If they really wanted to they could do that. Most good business will not support the invasion of their customer's privacy but some do it just to have favor with the government. This does not exclude anyone. They don't pick certain people to use The Act. They have picked out so many people just for anything out of ridiculous suspicion and then pay them off or tell them never to tell anyone or it's going to be a mess for the rest of their lives. I mean I hate to say it but you can't even trust the people who you are supposed to trust anymore. We can be optimistic sure but right now this would definitely be a risk that I myself do not want to take a chance on. A lot of people on here have families, jobs, and regular lives like everyone else. Although there is nothing to fear, there is a lot to lose. This is just my twenty-five cents.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 19, 2008)

i have a very important question kali, are you a police officer or a paid informant? if so you are required by law to answer the question. if not, o.k. but the format of this site is here for a reason and in the intrest of personal saftey i suggest anyone engaging in conversation with anyone from this site in a secure environment other than this site ask this question.

it's not that i beleive you are a law officer or a paid informant, but im allergic to incarceration, and i take enough chances as it is. 

while there are MANY people here i'd like to meet i can understand why it can't happen. i like my version of Hick in his shower cap and, if i met the real one, i'd hate to be disappointed............

and the same goes for me.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 19, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Well, that sounds like a fun thing to do.  However, we're not supposed to show our faces, thus revealing to some extent our true identities (I've always wondered if Hick really looks like his avatar and if he really wears a shower cap).  Just the same, it sounds like fun.  We could do online smoke sessions together, and show off our stuff, etc.



What I want to know is, who is Fuzzy Wuzzy!!??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2008)

Fuzzy wuzzy...was a  "BEAR"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2008)

Fuzzy wuzzy ...."Had No Hair"...LOL..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2008)

Fuzzy wuzzy...wasnt fuzzy ...was he?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2008)

and I want everyone to know and remember me as I am....and would not want to dissapoint anyone...lol..


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> i have a very important question kali, are you a police officer or a paid informant? if so you are required by law to answer the question. if not, o.k. but the format of this site is here for a reason and in the intrest of personal saftey i suggest anyone engaging in conversation with anyone from this site in a secure environment other than this site ask this question.
> 
> it's not that i beleive you are a law officer or a paid informant, but im allergic to incarceration, and i take enough chances as it is.
> 
> ...



Nope, I'm no police officer. Couldn't be one with my horrible physical condition. No worries there. Besides, I doubt most cops would have half the knowledge I do. 

And I've been incarcerated myself, Conspiracy to Witness Auto Burglary. Stupid charge.


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 19, 2008)

Yo Ho KaliKitsune,
  I can remember back when I first arrived here, and a few too many questions along with the idea of hooking up with new found friends got me shunned for awhile, and suspicions were raised, it didn't feel good at all.
  Now after a long while and patience I do have many friends here,  and I have learned to respect their privacy, You cannot hide that which you think you can. My recommendation is to cool your jets, and let it go.
  All the good intentions in the world will not forgive you if even one soul here gets hurt.
 I understand now that I brought my problems here upon myself, my bad. but the folks here were right, In a turn around blessing they were forgiving as well, but it took time for them to get to know me.
 MarP busts his butt to provide a fairly safe sanctuary, chill and enjoy it.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

Maybe I am extra paranoid but better to be excess than none at all.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 20, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> Maybe I am extra paranoid but better to be excess than none at all.


 
You're not paranoid, you're just careful and cautious about letting the wrong people know about your personal life-nothin wrong with that.
I would'nt mind a chat room arrangement, but webcam, I guess I've outgrown that.


Gb


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 20, 2008)

I always think of the worst thing that could happen so when it does I won't be too disappointed.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 20, 2008)

chat would be nice,as i understand we had chat here at one time.evidently something did not work.i do not know the reasons for the closure of chat.but it must have been a valid reason.


----------



## Hick (Sep 20, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> I always think of the worst thing that could happen so when it does I won't be too disappointed.



"Prepare for the worst, and hope for the best".. 


> Originally Posted by *KaliKitsune*
> _How does anyone see our face if we have exclusive control over who enters and who does not? With Camfrog, all we do is simply BAN THE ENTIRE INTERNET by IP address. That stops random people from accessing it. Then we get the Camfrog names of our members and add them into the allow section of the banlist, from there on the room only gets people in that we specify.
> 
> Trust me, I have planned this entire thing inside and out. Nobody would get in unless we allowed them, period. It's just that simple. _


...but "how" would you determine if there were LEO before granting access??..
Would you grant me access??... You have no way of knowing if I am leo or not. Just because I'm a mod here, and have been for sometime, doesn't garauntee you, that I am not... ..and I don't know you from Adam, ain't "no way" I'm hanging my butt out in such a manner... but thanks for the offer.. 
   or another scenario, what if you are leo, setting up a stiing?.. Clanchatten's asked the question, and you gave the correct answer. But "everyone" on the internet lies...  
btw, it's a "myth" that a police officer can't lie about their status as a cop.
hxxp://www.snopes.com/risque/hookers/cop.asp


> [FONT=Trebuchet MS,Bookman Old Style,Arial]  Police don't have to reveal their status, even when asked flat out. There's nothing in the law to prohibit law enforcement officers from lying in the course of performing their duties. Were this not so, there'd be no sting operations that involve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Those cops aren't busting those pedafiles on tv, by telling them that they are 45 year old cops. They pose as 12, 13 or 14 year old girls.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 20, 2008)

i think i like things just as they are........... i mean BAM out of no-where this person shows up and wanting to spend there own money for everybody here..... i go fishing enough to now when something is fishyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

*a chat is alot of fun, HGB, Planet Skunk, and even our own bong hitters club has access to a chatroom   I dunno how safe they are, but it is always best to protect your privacy as best you are able :hubba:*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 20, 2008)

do we all need the chat option? i joined the site AFTER it was removed and it doesn't matter. Posting and pm is totally sufficient.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2008)

I remember the chat here   " shout box"..lol...I did not find it a very useful tool...I come here to learn how to grow MJ..I have made some friends along the way,  and even a special one...but never used the chat box just seemed a waste of time to me...I like the way things are ..we can post in an open forum...or we can PM one another if it needs to be more personal...I would never use a web cam, you would see that Im just a bald headed baby that likes to smoke pot...seem to me theres been a few people now wanting to be the one that brings a chat room here..Im glad MarrP doesnt allow it..we have enough of " SERVER BUSY"  as it is...and if someone wants to chat so much..start your own forum..just dont expect me to show up...Im fine right here thatnks

Im going to smoke a bong now


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 20, 2008)

isnt there another website that we could have set up,to beable to safely beable to chat at? i dont see the sense of starting a threwad on this.message marpassion or one of the mods.but i can guarantee you that if its not safe,marpassion wont do it.hes done a good job up to here with keeping everybody safe,no sense in risking it over a chatroom.if you want to donate money for him to do it a safe way,that might be something he'd be interested in.im a paranoid person as well and it sux that it has to be this way,but we never know whos a cop and whos not in here.thank god the servers in holland


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 20, 2008)

we have enough "server busy" as it is

*aint that the truth! =)*


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 20, 2008)

wow, thats nuts. everyone come to my house and we;ll smoke a bowl. heres my address. 1234 Your Crazy St. Noway Pa. 90210. you'll know your at the right house when you see the DEA van parked in the drive way.jk lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

*precisely My point, there are many places with chat, why tie up MP server any further :aok: 

BTW, I've gone to all these chats, and none are ever busy, rarely even occupied *


----------



## Hick (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14109&highlight=shoutbox
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26208&highlight=shoutbox
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25918&highlight=shoutbox

 where is that emoticon of "beating a dead horse" when you need it...


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

"but i can guarantee you that if its not safe,marpassion wont do it."

Can't tell if it's safe until you try it for yourself and UNDERSTAND SECURITY FEATURES IN PLACE.

But hey, there's the valid point about LEO already being here. In fact, they're already inside your system if you run a Windows operating system.

Once again, this paranoia is unwarranted. There's a lack of education here concerning basic internet security. MarPassion's methodology of obfuscation might've worked back in the EARLY 90s, that kind of stuff fools NOBODY nowdays. Changing http to hxxp? If LEO was already here, and they can read the forums, you already told them EXACTLY HOW TO GET TO YOUR STUFF. Where's the security in that, huh?

But, hey, don't listen to a security expert. I apparently know nothing about security and internet safety, even though I've been in this field well over a decade.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 20, 2008)

ok,thanks for letting us know you want to do the forum a favor..now you can take it up with marpassion and see what he tells you.nobody wanted to make you mad,we were just out for our safety and the safety of the other members of the forum.if you cant respect that then i dont know what to tell ya.were out here riskin our freedom/basically lives to do what we do.you can say youve been in the field for a decade,but is there really any way to prove that to us? i could tell you i was a billionare and had 30 wives,but without proof..would you believe me? anyways,time to smoke,take your hissy to marpassion and talk to him about the situation.-Peace


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 21, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> ok,thanks for letting us know you want to do the forum a favor..now you can take it up with marpassion and see what he tells you.nobody wanted to make you mad,we were just out for our safety and the safety of the other members of the forum.if you cant respect that then i dont know what to tell ya.were out here riskin our freedom/basically lives to do what we do.you can say youve been in the field for a decade,but is there really any way to prove that to us? i could tell you i was a billionare and had 30 wives,but without proof..would you believe me? anyways,time to smoke,take your hissy to marpassion and talk to him about the situation.-Peace



Nobody's made me mad. A mad me would've wiped out every post I've made here and told you to ************************************.

But I don't get mad. I continue on with facts and logic. If you construe that as being mad, I can't help you, as that's not my personal problem.

Prove it to you? Yea, I can give you my resume with all my references. You can check it all. I also have a careerbuilder and onforce resume with verifiable work experiences from employers that hired me as an independent contractor. I ALWAYS back up what I say.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 21, 2008)

oh man, kaliditsune, maybe u sux   no offense lol

just finished my harvest, that keep me busy lmao


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 21, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> oh man, *kaliditsune, maybe u sux*   no offense lol
> 
> just finished my harvest, that keep me busy lmao



*2.* Flaming, or open argument including, but not limited to *using derogatory names toward another member, degrading comments,* racial insults and sexist comments are not acceptable for use anywhere in the open forums or in the chat room.

Nice to know I'm held to the rules but senior members are not - that's just more proof of the moral and ethical bankruptcy around here.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 21, 2008)

thats cool bro but i think we'd be better off setting up a chatroom on another secure website to chat on,we dont need more server is busy messages.marpassion has already said in another post that he didnt feel it was safe to have a chat option on here.(which was why it was removed)were happy with what we have.if anybody wants to chat,start a thread asking where everybody wants to meet up at to chat.im happy with the pm option.-peace


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 21, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> thats cool bro but i think we'd be better off setting up a chatroom on another secure website to chat on,we dont need more server is busy messages.marpassion has already said in another post that he didnt feel it was safe to have a chat option on here.(which was why it was removed)were happy with what we have.if anybody wants to chat,start a thread asking where everybody wants to meet up at to chat.im happy with the pm option.-peace



Well, that's what I've been trying to say. I can get it SECURE and it would have to be hosted on a different server because of the bandwidth requirements and so on. The program you'd use also has IM/private chat features as well, so you can be in the chat room chatting with others, and have a private conversation on the side. Nobody has to have a camera to come in, and those who don't care about exposing themselves can feel free to do so. It's impossible for anyone except the room owners to obtain anyone's IP Address. Seriously, the 'risk' is about as great as posting on here.

Let's put it this way - this program - Camfrog, has many, MANY stoner rooms already in it. Many users grow and show their grows off proudly, others just have HUGE STASHES WEIGHING KILOS and NOT ONE OF THEM GETS BUSTED. I can guarantee it's safe - I've been using the program for almost 5 years solid, and I know many, MANY people that just show it off. The company that created the program doesn't care about what you do in your own chat room. 

I find it funny how I put out an idea and people shoot it down without giving it a try, and come up wth arguments that are simply baseless and easily disproven by simply trying the program. The age of paranoia was back during the Crusades and the Inquisition, for crying out loud.

BTW - hosting the server in Holland doesn't make it safe - we do have things called *treaties* you know. I think Article 18 of the Netherlands-USA treaty might be the relevant section about overseas evidence gathering, or maybe MLAT was the concerning article, but it's been a few years since my last world government class.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2008)

*Chat is not gonna happen that's it that's all. We've been through this before and if ya want i can dig up the old thread to show ya.   MP and the Mod staff decided Chat had to go and it's not coming back anytime soon. *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know you from Adam mate. I won't be joining any chat room.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 21, 2008)

no way... how do u know im not a police... and u let me in the chat room i can see all of your faces, and u talking about growing.... I can't condone that!

as for a chat system, no cams.... that is acceptable.  we can chat, but no cams sorry!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 21, 2008)

your not understanding whats being said.. for you to be so smart you don't seem to smart. jmo. 

people here are breakin laws! risking prison time and the loss of everything they've worked for and their families future. you come in here don't know anyone and get upset because we don't trust you and won't jump in with both feet to what you want us to do. sorry man but why should we trust you or the site you offer? who are you. most people come to this site to learn more about mj seem like you came here to meet people. why else would you be pushin this chat room stuff so hard? either that or your lookin to get some people busted.. you say its safe well since you saud so we should all just jump in and do it. no thanks. if you wanna meet people go to  myspace this forum is for learning and sharing our knowledge of mj. if we want to talk privately we have pm's. the shout box was removed because it wasn't safe for us, we know that because marp said so.. he offers this site and we all feel safe here. so we trust what he does is right because its provin to be safe. you however offer nothing but your word which means jack to us.. if i were you i'd drop it before you piss off the mods.. good luck on your quest from people to join you.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 21, 2008)

i couldnt have said it any better.great post you nailed it right on the head when you said we dont trust him or the website hes talking about.maybe its legit..maybe not.but i dont think we want to take the chance just to beable to chat.Evict the cop from the site and keep the PM option.thats my $.02 sorry if it offends anybody =)


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 21, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i couldnt have said it any better.great post you nailed it right on the head when you said we dont trust him or the website hes talking about.maybe its legit..maybe not.but i dont think we want to take the chance just to beable to chat.Evict the cop from the site and keep the PM option.thats my $.02 sorry if it offends anybody =)



Okay, now I'm going to get defensive.

I am not a cop. FELONS CANNOT BE POLICE OFFICERS. Get that fact through your head before you call me a cop again. It's derogatory, FALSE, and it goes against the site rules (including BUT NOT LIMITED TO DEFMATORY REMARKS) I don't insult you, don't you *DARE* insult me without provocation.

And you people CONSTANTLY READ ANDS IGNORE what I'm saying, and repeat the same things I've just disproven - YOU DO NOT NEED A WEBCAM TO CHAT. That means you can come in AND NOBODY BUT GOD WOULD KNOW YOUR FACE.  

If you don't want to chat - FINE. Quit arguing and taking up space in this thread when there might be *GENUINELY INTERESTED* people who might wish to WATCH LIVE GROWING AS IT HAPPENS and get first-hand eyewitness tips and tricks on how to deal with your herb and potential problems. 

So I leave it at this - if you want to try it, download Camfrog. My nickname is Colossus_Hunter on there. You'll quite often find me in the room labeled _SMOKEHOUSE_ 

If you don't want to try it - QUIT YOUR GRIPING AND GET OUT OF THIS THREAD NOW. YOUR CONTINUED NEGATIVE FEEDBACK IS NOT WELCOME.

Thank you.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 21, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> your not understanding whats being said.. for you to be so smart you don't seem to smart. jmo.
> 
> people here are breakin laws! risking prison time and the loss of everything they've worked for and their families future. you come in here don't know anyone and get upset because we don't trust you and won't jump in with both feet to what you want us to do. sorry man but why should we trust you or the site you offer? who are you. most people come to this site to learn more about mj seem like you came here to meet people. why else would you be pushin this chat room stuff so hard? either that or your lookin to get some people busted.. you say its safe well since you saud so we should all just jump in and do it. no thanks. if you wanna meet people go to  myspace this forum is for learning and sharing our knowledge of mj. if we want to talk privately we have pm's. the shout box was removed because it wasn't safe for us, we know that because marp said so.. he offers this site and we all feel safe here. so we trust what he does is right because its provin to be safe. you however offer nothing but your word which means jack to us.. if i were you i'd drop it before you piss off the mods.. good luck on your quest from people to join you.



I understand perfectly fine - you're the ones overreacting by continuing to argue voicelessly and creating noise when there might be genuinely interested people who wouldn't mind seeing things done live so they can see what to do and how to do it (Let me tell you some people's written-out directions make no sense.) If YOU are worried about YOUR security - then ignore this thread, LEAVE, and never return. I'm looking for people that wish to LEARN and GROW, not people that wish to gripe and run around like a headless chicken.

It's your perogative - Get out or stay and have useful *POSITIVE* feedback. You're already *THIS* close to being reported for Rule #2.


----------



## Hick (Sep 21, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> I posted about this in an old thread that nobody might read, so I figured I'd post here. (Mods delete the old post in announcements if you feel necessary)
> 
> I can provide us with a chat room that is safe and secure. We can make the room members-only very easily, or we can just password protect the room. The chat involves video, voice, and text. You DO NOT NEED A WEBCAM if you wish to join this room, or we can set it up so only those with webcams can enter.
> 
> ...



  It's a very generous offer kat'...thanks!


----------

